# need portable hdd



## sarathsnair (Sep 10, 2011)

i am going to buy a new portable hdd 2.5", 
my requirements are 1 TB, USB 3.0. and my budget is below 4550 Rs.
suggest me a good model immediately.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 10, 2011)

Buy Western Digital My Passport Essential SE 2.5 1TB USB 3.0 WDBACX0010BBK PESN at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews

Use the coupon.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 10, 2011)

what about the segate go flex drives ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 10, 2011)

They are good. I'm using a 3.5" USB2 version.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 11, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> what about the segate go flex drives ?



They are also good. Final call between WD my passport & Seagate flex will be done by yourself.


----------



## sarathsnair (Sep 11, 2011)

is their is much difference between the usb2.0 and usb 3.0 interfaces in these drives ?


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 11, 2011)

_Upto_ twice as much speed.


----------



## delhiuser (Sep 12, 2011)

sarathsnair said:


> is their is much difference between the usb2.0 and usb 3.0 interfaces in these drives ?



Technically, transfer rate varies in USB 2.0 (480 MB/s max.) & USB 3.0 (5GB/s max.). Practically, I haven't used USB 3.0 yet.


----------



## saswat23 (Sep 13, 2011)

^^ provided you have USB3 ports


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 14, 2011)

^^ Its a good point mentioned by you. I heard people coming back to shop from which they have purchased USB3.0 HDDs complaining that they are not getting fast data transfer speed and in those cases they don't even have USB3.0 ports in their mobos.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 20, 2011)

A friend has asked me to purchase a 1TB for him from Flipkart.

I am confused between USB 2.0 or 3.0

Either this -
Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 2.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive

or this -
Flipkart.com: WD My Passport Essential SE 2.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive

Cannot seem to make up my mind.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Both of them are good HDD but WD one comes up with USB 3.0.And for future purpose its added advantage(Considering your friend don't have USB 3.0 port in his pc)The copy speed also twice-thrice as  fast than USB 2.0.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Both of them are good HDD but WD one comes up with USB 3.0.And for future purpose its added advantage(Considering your friend don't have USB 3.0 port in his pc)The copy speed also twice-thrice as  fast than USB 2.0.


Agreed. But Seagate has a feature that allows you to plug any 2.5" generic HDD to your PC via this dock.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 20, 2011)

@ *Tenida*
Friend, my pal does not have USB 3.0 ports on his computer.
Also, he is reluctant on the WD drive especially after knowing my portable drive developed a problem. He is very finicky about such issues.


@ *Ishu Gupta*
Friend, could you please explain your last post? I am sorry, i did not understand.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Seagate Go Flex has a wire,
(USB)-----------------(SATA)

The USB side goes into your computer and the SATA side can be inserted into a generic Hard disk or the enclosed harddisk given by seagate.

*cache.gawkerassets.com/assets/images/4/2010/05/goflex25_leftangle_fw800_hi.jpg
This pic is not the USB version, but you can see the sata port.
That SATA port can be attached to the SATA port on
*www.arrowcomputers.com.au/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/DRINOTSATA1.jpg

So you can use the general HDD like external ones. Might not be useful for everyone.

I think that the 2.5" version can only connect to 2.5" drives and SSDs. 3.5" inch version can connect to all drives.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 20, 2011)

So, shall i opt for the Seagate drive?
Do any or both of these brands, WD & or Seagate, offer International Warranty?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

AFAIK, Seagate offers 5 years of limited warranty.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

^^No.They both(Seagate & WD) provides 3 Years of warranty.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 20, 2011)

I have placed an order for this, about 2 minutes back!

Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 2.5 inch 1 TB: External Hard Drive


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Nice choice.Congo


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> ^^No.They both(Seagate & WD) provides 3 Years of warranty.


I got 5yrs.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Seagate Freeagent both portable and desk version-5 years warranty
Seagate Goflex Desk-3 years warranty don't know portable version.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 20, 2011)

I have the GoFlex. 

Was it changed recently? Or maybe I am mistaken.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Don't know bt i bought goflex desk 1tb last year it comes up with 3 years.warranty

Flipkart.com: Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex 2.5 inch 500 GB: External Hard Drive

In this link its written 3years warranty.


----------



## insaneYLN (Sep 20, 2011)

I had called the Seagate technical support in the not so distant past to clarify warranty periods.
The customer service agent informed that Seagate had reduced the warranty period from 5 years to 3 years on products purchased after a certain month & year which for some reason, i cannot recollect. 

Customers who have purchased Seagate products before the time period which i cannot remember, have & can avail the 5 year warranty.

Please call the Seagate toll free number - 1800 425 4535
& clarify for your sanity!

I may be wrong about the aforementioned claims.


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 20, 2011)

Tenida said:


> Seagate Freeagent both portable and desk version-5 years warranty
> Seagate Goflex Desk-3 years warranty don't know portable version.



I have Freeagent portable bought 1.5 years ago. It says it have 5 years of warranty.



insaneYLN said:


> The customer service agent informed that Seagate had reduced the warranty period from 5 years to 3 years on products purchased after a certain month & year which i for some reason, recollect.



It's sad, really sad move by Seagate.


----------



## Tenida (Sep 20, 2011)

Here's the photo.Its clearly written 3 years warranty.
*i.imgur.com/h9X8o.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yz1Qb.jpg


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

@Ishu Gupta: the pic @ post#15 show a sata connector with a usb connector on other end...& below is the image of normal SATA 3.5" HDD...
where is the power port of the converter...so that it can be used with 3.5" HDD??


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Sep 21, 2011)

Zangetsu said:


> @Ishu Gupta: the pic @ post#15 show a sata connector with a usb connector on other end...& below is the image of normal SATA 3.5" HDD...
> where is the power port of the converter...so that it can be used with 3.5" HDD??


The long L shape is the power connector and the smaller L shape is the sata connector.


Spoiler



*www.theitbazaar.com/store/components/com_virtuemart/shop_image/product/25x_Pieces_Sata__4c3176ed30bd1.jpg



You need the external power GoFlex or the USB3 one if you want to connect 3.5" HDDs.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 21, 2011)

^^I didn't saw the power port in post#15 images of seagate go flex so was in doubt


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 21, 2011)

In SATA connected HDDs data and power cable reside together all the time. Part of architecture.


----------

